# Hungry Jaguar



## dstppy (Sep 6, 2013)

I just saw this!

Not bad for a Nikon shooter . . . ;D

I've been trying to convince the wife to get a pet alligator (you know, 2-3 feet) . . . now I'm hoping she's a 'cat' person.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn, those are some amazing photos! That must've been one hungry cat to risk attacking a Caiman!

I keep hoping to get a shark vs. gator encounter at my local beach where the gators and sharks share the Gulf of Mexico, but alas no photos yet...


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 6, 2013)

What strange behaviour from the Jaguar taking the clearly alive Caiman back into the water.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 6, 2013)

Jaguars eat turtles and try to kill their prey by literally biting through their skulls . . . 

I doubt it was alive by the time it started doggy-paddling back. I can't tell for sure, but it looks like it may have something wrong with it's right-eye too.

Definitely a hardcore creature.


----------



## vlim (Sep 6, 2013)

Caïmans are common preys of the Jaguars but that one is bigger one than usual for sure... They're so powerful !

Terrific pictures and intensity ! The Jag has a badly wounded right eye...


----------



## brad-man (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome shots. I wonder how long Mr Black had to hang around to catch that series? I guess melanoma is not the only worry while sunbathing in Brazil


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2013)

Amazing shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Menace (Sep 6, 2013)

Those are amazing shots - well done.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for posting...wow.

I have to believe the gator was dead before the cat risked swimming back across the river with it....I suppose a vicious bite to the head/neck would/could kill very quickly


----------



## dstppy (Sep 8, 2013)

Menace said:


> Those are amazing shots - well done.



Just to clarify, those are NOT mine, I just thought they were incredibly cool.

I stay a healthy distance away from both crocodilians and big cats . . . and by safely away, I mean I wouldn't get close enough to use an 800mm in the wild ;D


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 8, 2013)

Unbelievable photos. I am into cats so I know that jaguars have a huge prey base, including caimans. Although it is well known that the cats prey on them, I doubt anyone has ever captured it in a clear photo sequence like that before.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 10, 2013)

dstppy said:


> I stay a healthy distance away from both crocodilians and big cats . . . and by safely away, I mean I wouldn't get close enough to use an 800mm in the wild ;D


LOL - I must have things backwards - here's an 11 foot alligator with my *24-70mm*:





and a little cat with my *400mm*:





Maybe someday I'll be fortunate enough to capture amazing photos like the ones in the OP!


----------



## dstppy (Sep 11, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I stay a healthy distance away from both crocodilians and big cats . . . and by safely away, I mean I wouldn't get close enough to use an 800mm in the wild ;D
> ...



Don't get me wrong, in my youth, if there was a show like GatorBoys on TV, I so woulda dropped out of college to go catch wild gators with my hands.

I have a kid now, so if there's something dangerous around, I'll be keeping my eyes on it (and any more that might sneak up on me) vs. looking through the viewfinder.

BTW, did you see the guy with the 7D when Paul got bit in the head by an Alligator? ;D


----------



## Northstar (Sep 11, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I stay a healthy distance away from both crocodilians and big cats . . . and by safely away, I mean I wouldn't get close enough to use an 800mm in the wild ;D
> ...




LOL...i hear that as long as you stay to their side you're pretty safe...but next time try using an 8-15mm fisheye and get closer!!


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Don't get me wrong, in my youth, if there was a show like GatorBoys on TV, I so woulda dropped out of college to go catch wild gators with my hands.
> 
> I have a kid now, so if there's something dangerous around, I'll be keeping my eyes on it (and any more that might sneak up on me) vs. looking through the viewfinder.
> 
> BTW, did you see the guy with the 7D when Paul got bit in the head by an Alligator? ;D


Yes, that was interesting to see the guy with the 7D, and quite alarming to see the gator chomp down on Paul's head. And he just laughs it off...My rule is NOT to swim in any un-chlorinated body of fresh water in Florida, personally. On land you have a chance, but in the water, unless you're Paul, you're screwed.



Northstar said:


> LOL...i hear that as long as you stay to their side you're pretty safe...but next time try using an 8-15mm fisheye and get closer!!


I've never heard that one, but the last one I shot let me know he didn't like me being too close by letting out a loud hiss when I got about 20 feet away (see below): 






He was a little guy - about 6-7 feet, which are by far the most dangerous because they are really fast and more than powerful enough to take off limbs, or otherwise maim and kill you. The big guys like the one in my post above are slower and don't consider you a threat. Here's the biggest one I've seen - the rangers say he's 14 feet long - and yes, that's a little 6-8 foot female next to him!


----------



## dstppy (Sep 12, 2013)

That reminds me, I still need to photoshop the tape out of the picture of my Son on the back of a gator, holding his mouth from our trip to Florida this year


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2013)

dstppy said:


> That reminds me, I still need to photoshop the tape out of the picture of my Son on the back of a gator, holding his mouth from our trip to Florida this year


LOL!


----------



## rpt (Sep 12, 2013)

Northstar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...


Better yet, 100L with macro rings 

Fantastic pictures on this thread! Luckily the only Gators near where I live are in the zoo.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2013)

rpt said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Thanks, and yes, I've been thinking my 180mm macro is too long, maybe the 50mm macro with life size converter over even the 65mm 1-5x macro might be better for the dangerous critters. I could check for tartar on the alligator's gums


----------



## Menace (Sep 15, 2013)

Two images - Focus stacked


----------



## Eldar (Sep 15, 2013)

According to a longer article I read the other day, this particular jaguar is a local celebrity. He´s been named Mick Jaguar, is a really big guy and apparently has caiman regularly on his menu. His strength to weight ratio must be exceptional.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

Northstar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...


In the backwater of Goa (India) we have fisher folk catching prawns within 20 feet away from the salt water crocodiles every day ... I don't think they hurt anyone unless provoked or spooked.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> In the backwater of Goa (India) we have fisher folk catching prawns within 20 feet away from the salt water crocodiles every day ... I don't think they hurt anyone unless provoked or spooked.


Given what I know about "salties" that seems insane, but then again, it's always been my belief that if you respect nature (particularly things that can kill you), they will respect you back. My preferred shooting locations are very dangerous (by North American standards) and after hundreds of shoots, my worst injury came from the time I accidentally put my backpack on a fire ant mound (in the dark). Bad mistake, still have the scars, but a very minor injury compared to what could happen out in the swamps & woods.


----------

